# Mid 90's plymouth voyager alt replacement



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

My neighbor is trying to replace his alt in his van, I helped him get it unbolted but we ran into a problem, how the heck does the alt come out, on top there is a bracket in the way, at bottom the exhaust is in the way for it to fit. Has anybody dealt with this before? How does this come out, and hopefully a easy way. If anybody can respond tonight or in the morn so we can start work on it again it would be greatful.


----------

